# 2012 Beetle Videos



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Post 'em up! 

This looks like pure VW PR video. Shows some great detailing:


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)




----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

I don't speak French, but there's some good footage here including driving scenes.


----------



## interna (May 26, 2011)

*Neuer Beetle trifft auf legendäre Vorfahren!*

The Beetle at Classic Days Schloss Dyck 2011:

> At the end: Vrrooom.... Vrrrroooooom......


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Looks like more dealer test drives are hitting the web:


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)




----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)




----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)




----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)




----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

What kind of wheels are on the red one here? Are they the 'disc' wheels with a smaller chrome hubcap?


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Denim blue:


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)




----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

VW's been taping footage in Seattle. Beetle Turbo looks good in black:






Some not-safe-for-work language in this one:


----------



## interna (May 26, 2011)

*Da schau' her!*

The best video until now: 

> Seventeen minutes of pure pleasure!


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

interna said:


> The best video until now:
> 
> > Seventeen minutes of pure pleasure!


 At 3:11 the guy talked about wind noise, which were mentioned by other reviewers as well. 

Hope it's not as bad as the NB!!!


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)




----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)




----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)




----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)




----------



## interna (May 26, 2011)

*Märchen aus 1,001er Nacht.....*

Colors: 









Accessories: 









Deutscher *Michel*: 

> Official presentation....


----------



## interna (May 26, 2011)

*From outer space....*

Web spot:

> A new star is born!


----------



## interna (May 26, 2011)

*Jeans....*

*NOT* a red Beetle:

> Wait and see!


----------



## BeetleCurious (Jul 18, 2011)

interna said:


> *NOT* a red Beetle:
> 
> > Wait and see!


Looks good. Notice that it has the 17 inch Rotor wheels and a British/European license plate.
I wish we could get those wheels in the USA


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

interna said:


> *NOT* a red Beetle:
> 
> > Wait and see!


Cryptic much? I see a red Beetle, and a denim blue Beetle in the background. So how is it not a red Beetle?


----------



## interna (May 26, 2011)

*Cryptic? Well.....*

The *first* Denim Blue Beetle on the streets *IS* the news, not the 1,000th Tornado Red one!










The mother of all questions is: Why not film the Jeans Bug? Argh....


----------



## JamesCB (Jan 8, 2011)

The superbowl video!


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Just posted to VW International's FB page (first of two):






Second video; it's the same except for the ending (after the 2:00 minute mark):


----------



## 2fastdre (Jul 11, 2002)

*tflcar.com Video review*

http://www.tflcar.com/2011/08/tech-demo-all-new-2012-volkswagen-beetle-exposed-inside-out.html


----------



## interna (May 26, 2011)

*German commercial....*

Volkswagen Airline:

> Up, up, and away!


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

interna said:


> Volkswagen Airline:
> 
> > Up, up, and away!


Hey interna, you can post the video on Vortex! Copy the URL, click the little 'video' icon (looks like movie film), paste the URL in the pop-up box, click "OK" then "Submit Reply." 

AWESOME COMMERCIAL! I hope they show it in the States too.


----------



## interna (May 26, 2011)

*Happy end?*

HAPPY START!









Here the video:

> "Hubcabs"....


----------

